# Iphone 6 case choices



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I've been using the Otterbox Defender for Android/Iphones for over 5 years but interested in the Lifeproof option. I want a belt clip but also need something that I can remove somewhat easily from the case in the event I want to use a thinner case or go running with it. 

Can anyone comment on the ease of removal with the Lifeproof? 

Would like to buy a protective 'thin' case that doesn't look like the Otterbox Commuter-any 'safe' choices out there?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

On my 5 I had an otter box armor. I'm not sure if they are still making them, but that was a bullet proof case.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

the only thing I didn't like about my Otterbox is when I broke the belt clip I had to buy the whole thing. Seems that when I bought it from the Verizon store they were good about replacing it within 1 year though-not so lucky w/ Sprint


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

72chevy4x4 said:


> the only thing I didn't like about my Otterbox is when I broke the belt clip I had to buy the whole thing. Seems that when I bought it from the Verizon store they were good about replacing it within 1 year though-not so lucky w/ Sprint


Get them on eBay, they are $15 vs $50 for the defender.


----------



## MDjim (Mar 15, 2011)

I've used the life proof on my iphone 5. It's just as easy to get off as the otter box. It just has a gasket inside to keep water out.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

I have a Lifeproof case on my 5. I love it but people do sometimes complain that I sound like I'm underwater. I don't carry it on my belt but I have a suction mount in the truck that hasn't failed yet. It's a great system except for having to speak up to get to the microphone through the case.


----------



## Chad McDade (Oct 14, 2012)

I had a lifeproof case on my 5 but quit using it because I was having a hard time hearing what people were saying with the case on the phone.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I like the Incipio Dual Pro, but I went with the Apple leather case. I could never do the lifeproof or otter cases. Far too bulky and awkward for me.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

EricBrancard said:


> I like the Incipio Dual Pro, but I went with the Apple leather case. I could never do the lifeproof or otter cases. Far too bulky and awkward for me.


I had a Dual Pro on my 5 that lasted about a year and a half. Not bad for a $20 case. Got a second one at about $10 but this one is more beat up than the one that was on it for 1.5 yrs. I'm going with a Spigen Tough Armor case this time. Can't stand how big the otter cases are either.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I drop my phone prob 4-5 times a day on avg but its my kid who's the issue. He launches my phone across the room and puts it in the toilet too so I have been using the waterproof otterbox case. It's been to the bottom of a few 8ft pools too and survived. 

I wish I could go for a simple case but prob a bad idea.


----------



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> I drop my phone prob 4-5 times a day on avg but its my kid who's the issue. He launches my phone across the room and puts it in the toilet too so I have been using the waterproof otterbox case. It's been to the bottom of a few 8ft pools too and survived. I wish I could go for a simple case but prob a bad idea.


If I did that as a kid I would get the belt. 😄


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Nick R said:


> If I did that as a kid I would get the belt. dde04


He's just turned 2. He's a caveman he don't know wrong from right currently.


----------



## Chad McDade (Oct 14, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> He's just turned 2. He's a caveman he don't know wrong from right currently.


My brothers 2 year old cavegirl put his iphone 5 in the microwave a couple weeks ago - his lifeproof case didn't help at all. I freaking lost it when he told me.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Chad McDade said:


> My brothers 2 year old cavegirl put his iphone 5 in the microwave a couple weeks ago - his lifeproof case didn't help at all. I freaking lost it when he told me.


If he could reach the microwave he prob would put it in there. It's done a few cycles in the Dishwasher though. Wife never noticed he put it in there before starting it.


----------

